# Sears 22inch 5hp 2stage Snowthrower 1982



## snowgirl (Mar 5, 2016)

Model 536.918202
Hi, all!
Looks like a lot of great info here to keep the vintage beast alive. Green on threads; I will try my best to get around here. 
Looking for a set of wheels. The old ones are very worn down, having trouble with the chains staying on. Local Ace Hardware couldn't help--again hmmph.
i.d. of wheel is 3/4 inch-ish my guess by measuring the o.d. of the axle. Really would like tube substitutes if an option for this model. 
Thanks for the help! 
Finally..winter shows up...in March!


----------



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

sounds like we have close to the same machine. mine is the model 536909400. mine dont have issues keeping the chains on but a friend of mine rebuilds snowblowers and told me if i ever wanted to get air tires for it he can get them from a local small engine/lawn mower/snowblower repair shop. maybe try one near you. or home depot.


----------



## snowgirl (Mar 5, 2016)

*tire search is on*

Thanks pitbull for the info. Snow total today--still about a foot on the ground, how 'bout there? Found 2 sites, one a stock out, the other i'm questioning if I can go bigger. Need to look a little more at the blower. Not tonight. Been up since 3.


----------



## pitbull plowing (Mar 5, 2016)

we are lucky if we have an inch on the ground. glad my seasonal contracts are they pay if it snows or not or would have to file bankruptcy with the way this winter is


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. Glad to have you join us. You might try putting the model number into the search area up there on the blue bar near the top of the page to see if there is anyone who has posted in the past about that model. You might find some information that will help you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can try to take a bungee cord and wrap it in a star pattern to tighten up one side of each chain. Might take the slack out and better keep the chain from falling off.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks like that original tire assembly is no longer available.

WHEEL ASSEMBLY Diagram & Parts List for Model 536918202 Craftsman-Parts All-Products-Parts | SearsPartsDirect

Since the wheel seems to be bolted to the axle it would just be a matter of finding a wheel/tire with the same ID to fit the shaft and having a hole the bolt will pass thru to so it can be secured to the drive axle. Just need to make sure it's total diameter (height of tire) is similar so you still have appropriate speeds and that it's not too wide and hits the housing.
There isn't a tube or tubeless replacement listed nor are there any sizes. If you measure the wheels diameter and the tires diameter one of us should be able to tell you what it's close to so you have an idea of what to look for.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm assuming you have the solid rubber tires. They have chains for them but IMO they aren't the best.
Here's a suggestion - virtually all 536.918xxx and 536.882xxx 5 HP units are the same under the cover other than the paint. A number of them came with pneumatic tires and are a direct swap with the solid rubber ones. I've done that several times with wheels I acquired off parts machines. Additionally a number of other machines fit as long as they have a 3/4" shaft and the hole to bolt the wheel on the shaft and the distance from the end of the shaft to the inside of the wheel lines up. You can drill new holes or cut off the shaft of you have the tools to do it.
Here's a couple of pictures of the difference the wheels can make. Even though the model numbers aren't the same, the machines are pretty much the same.


----------

